# Pennsylvania - Male Rat Wanted



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am located in the Lehigh Valley of Pennsylvania and am interested in adopting a male rat for my current male Cheech. After his cage mate passed away about a month ago, I have been doing my best to keep his cage full of fun and entertaining things and playing with him out of the cage for at least an hour each day after I come home from work, but I know he needs a rattie friend. I am looking for an older male, at least a year old, but let me know what you have if you are in my area. I can provide detailed information about myself, my ratties, their homing, whatever you need to be comfortable that your little buck will be going to a loving, caring and educated rat owner. Thanks for your time and hope to hear from you soon.

*Email: *[email protected]

Tidbits of Information:
*Name: *Brittany Van Name
*Age: *20
*Owned Rats:* Owned since 2008.
*Current Rats: *3 females, 1 male - two cages by gender.
*Total Rats Owned: *9 including current and passed ratties
*Purpose of Adoption: *Will not be used for breeding, just as a pet and companion for Cheech.
*Vet:* I currently use a great vet, Leck Vet Medicine - Located in Nazareth, Pa. Dr. Leck has been studying animal medicine for over 20 years and has been dealing with small rodents, including rats for about 15 years. I have dealt with them a few times, when my one female rat, Ruca had her tumor problems.


----------

